# Im a newb



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok so i just got my z its a 86 n/a the only aftermarket parts are a catback exaust i dont know the brand the guy who had the car before the guy i got it from put it on there and didnt know anything cuz everything was broken but i got it all good and wanted to know the cheapest and easiest way to turbo it i heard you could take a stock turbo off a z and just pop it in but i find that hard to believe i only want about 250 horses for now what would i need for that


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, in order to clearly convey your thoughts like a semi-intelligent individual, the first thing you need to do is USE SOME FREAKIN' PUNCTUATION.


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't realize the internet was so strict about grammar and without punctuation English became a foreign language. I have a 1986 Nissan 300zx 3.0 liter non-turbo. I would like to turbo it and would like to do it the easiest and cheapest way. I only want 250 horse power for now and wanted to know how i could achieve that. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................????????????''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;""""""""""""""""""':::::::::::::::::((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I added a little more puntuation to be clear.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Busted z said:


> Sorry I didn't realize the internet was so strict about grammar and without punctuation English became a foreign language. I have a 1986 Nissan 300zx 3.0 liter non-turbo. I would like to turbo it and would like to do it the easiest and cheapest way. I only want 250 horse power for now and wanted to know how i could achieve that. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,.................????????????''''''''''''';;;;;;;;;;;;;""""""""""""""""""':::::::::::::::::((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I added a little more puntuation to be clear.



What is your budget? 

If you want to go cheap go NOS but you better know what you're doing or your car will go BOOM!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if you are wanting more power just build up the n/a motor you will be able to make enough good power that you wont be needing to turbo it...

if the car still isnt fast enough to your liking then remove weight from the car... drop 200lbs off it and you will feel like you have gained 20hp, the car will accel faster and handle better...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that the turbo Z engine had lower compression than the stock N/A engine. There's a lot more to it than just bolting on a turbo. I agree that with a goal of 250HP, you could do so without going the turbo route and shedding some weight off a fairly heavy car will pay some dividends.


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

Could I get 250 hp with about $300 if so what parts would i need and would i be able to do it myself? I am not a great mechanic but i know my way around a car. If i couldn't get it all for $300 a rough estimate would be appreciated.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well consider this so you have a good idea what you are looking for...

stock your car came with 160hp, that was 25yrs ago so even with your cat back exhaust unless the car was babied and well taken care of you are prolly sitting around 145hp maybe less...

to hit your ideal 250 hp you will need to gain 100hp+, 100hp for 300 isnt gonna happen...

in order for you to hit that 250hp and have the car be reliable you will need to do a rebuild, replace all gaskets, fix any other small issues you may find during a tear down adress those issues, put it back together...

then you will want a improved intake, higher flow fuel pump, bigger injectors, ECU tune, cat delete... and with those you should prolly hit around 250, but its not gonna be easy... and it will cost more than $300...

id say with a full rebuild and added parts and tune you are looking at around $3000 -/+

how many miles/kms are on it? any rust issues? how are the brakes and suspension?

before you start making your car faster you should make sure your car can safely handle the added power...

25yr old struts wont do, how are the bushings looking? stock brakes? why not take the 300 and upgrade to sloted rotors and get new pads while you're at it...

to have a fast safe reliable car you are prolly gonna end up spending around $5000-7500...

hope i didnt burst your buble too much


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Shadao said:


> hope i didnt burst your buble too much


You just killed another 14 y/o kids dreams!


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

lol my bubble has been busted thats for sure if it costs this much just to get 250 why not just buy a car with it already and save 5000


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

That's the plan to have...Less dickin' around, more driving around.


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

instead of startin a new thread lets extend this one what does everyone drive what mods how many horses how much money do you got in it top speed whatever you wanna tell us


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

how much horse power would i be looking at if i put a k&n intake and a pathfinder intake manifold abd would it be better to leave my exaust alone or go with a test pipe also what size fuel pump and injectors


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well id say leave your exhaust alone, but might as well check and see if the cat is still intact... as for injectors and fuel pump... not really sure your best bet is to find someone elses build and mimic it


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

by intact do you mean the insides and if they are not then what do i do


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

yes the internal components of the cat, as long as they are still there then leave it be... if not then either remove it and toss in a test pipe or get a new cat...


----------

